# Interressante Reiseziele? zb. Azoren, Mexiko usw.



## fish4fun (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

momentan ist bei meiner Frau und mir mal wieder Reiseplanung angesagt und ich möchte Euch um Anregungen bzw. Erfahrungsberichte bitten.

Als Rahmenbedingungen stellen wir uns ein gutes Hotel mit guter Verplegung vor. Schnorcheln und Bademöglichkeiten sind auch wichtig ebenso wie eine gute Freizeitgestaltung außerhalb des Hotels (Ihr wisst schon Ausflüge und co.). Mann muß ja auch was bieten wenn  Mann sich ein paar mal auf ein Charterboot verkrümeln will.

Momentan sind wir unter anderem auf o.A. Reiseziele gestossen, wobei die Azoren außer wandern wohl nicht so viel zu bieten hat bzw. die Charterkurse recht gepfeffert sind. Dafür würde die kurze Flugzeit sprechen.

Afrika und Asien mag meine Holde nicht, Australien ist sehr weit, Kuba Mauritius und Malediven wurden schon bereist und was Neues sollte her.

Wenn Ihr also ein paar Ideen, Anregungen, Erfahrungen und Tipps habt dann bitte her damit.#h 

Klasse wäre auch wenn Ihr die ungefären Kurse für eine "Fullcharter" kennt, da dies ja auch nicht uninterresant für die Urlaubskasse ist.


----------



## FalkenFisch (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Interressante Reiseziele? zb. Azoren, Mexiko usw.*

Mittelamerika!

Mexico oder Costa Rica. 

Auch einige Inseln in der Karibik fallen mir da ein. In dem neuen Magazin "Angeln und Reisen" ist ein Bericht über die Caymans drin.

AufGrand Cayman war ich bereits, sehr schöne Insel-


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Interressante Reiseziele? zb. Azoren, Mexiko usw.*

Jo, Costa Rica habe ich in der letzten Woche auch schon mehrfach als Zielgebiet gehört. Zum einen fliegt mein Maledivenmitreisender Andreas (Big White) demnächst dort hin, zum anderen will Martin Joswig www.fischen24.de wohl eine Gruppenreise dorthin anbieten.


----------



## Raabiat (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Interressante Reiseziele? zb. Azoren, Mexiko usw.*

Hier....Raabis Resümee - 30 Tage Hawaii.....

kann ich nur empfehlen.....da war einfach alles geil....vom Angeln über baden bis hin zu Freizeit und Erlebnis war für alles bestens gesorgt.....

nächstes Jahr gehts wieder hin (dann aber direkt mit Dramamine auf's Boot:q)

Grüße, Raabi

PS: wenne soweit bist, dass du auf Hotelsuche bist, sag bescheid....ich hab jeden Quadratzentimeter der Insel mit meiner Freundin erkundet|wavey:


----------



## fish4fun (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Interressante Reiseziele? zb. Azoren, Mexiko usw.*

Schaut mal hier http://www.hunt4giants.com/rules.html

hört sich das nicht geil an? 

Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher was da alles an Kosten auf einen zu kommt.

Hat jemand Interresse ein Team zu bilden?


----------



## fish4fun (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Interressante Reiseziele? zb. Azoren, Mexiko usw.*

O.K. Capt. Josh hat mir von der Tour abgeraten, allerdings scheint die Gegend für Tun schon mal nicht schlecht. Mir wurde geschrieben am besten wäre Sept.- Okt..

Vieleicht kommen ja auch noch andere Tipps!

@ Rabbi

Hawai sounds a little bit "spießig" für mich, allerdings hast Du da einen sehr geilen Bericht abgeliefert! TOP!!!


----------

